
Breaching a 'carbon threshold' could lead to mass extinction - 2_listerine_pls
https://phys.org/news/2019-07-breaching-carbon-threshold-mass-extinction.html
======
triplee
Well that's a horrifying new option for our impending doom that I wasn't aware
of.

Happy Thursday. Eat Arby's.

